
ECS, Fargate and EKS (Kubernetes on AWS) Compared and Explained in a Nutshell - bravesquid
https://sysdig.com/blog/ecs-fargate-eks-kubernetes-aws-compared/
======
mateobur
Looking forward for updates!

~~~
avgkol
So if I use Fargate and do "kubectl get nodes" what do I see?

